# My Cruze to date



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

How did you black out the steering wheel bow tie?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey man, i cant wait to see this car with more power. please post pics and things did/ how-to.  love to see this come together


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

YIN said:


> How did you black out the steering wheel bow tie?


Very carefully hahaha but honestly just a black paint marker and a very gentle touch.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Those red foot well lights looks güd

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good so far, can't wait for the engine mods to begin. And the black windows down, eager to see how that looks. Good luck!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

P.S. get that front bracket off!!! Unless you put a plate in there normally...


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> P.S. get that front bracket off!!! Unless you put a plate in there normally...


 sadly here in B.C. we have to have a frint plate. but I am still going to take it off and just put my plate in the window or something haha

as for the paint job i will just do a quick pic to show what it would look like gimme a minute


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Two7elevens said:


> Those red foot well lights looks güd
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks, those were actually super easy to do. there is a ground under where the stick is, than just a fused power wire hooked to a switch.



cdb09007 said:


> Looks good so far, can't wait for the engine mods to begin. And the black windows down, eager to see how that looks. Good luck!


here is a general idea. this is just some crappy photoshop skills here but its the idea.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Custom intake on my Cruze 
before and after video. Just a quick sound vid.. Can really hear that blow off afterwards 
my son doesnt seem to like loud cars hahaha poor fella 

before
[video]http://tinypic.com/r/2n717oy/8[/video]

after
<font size="7">
[video]http://tinypic.com/r/67qqom/8[/video]


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

ProjectRedLine said:


> Custom intake on my Cruze
> before and after video. Just a quick sound vid.. Can really hear that blow off afterwards
> my son doesnt seem to like loud cars hahaha poor fella
> 
> ...


Custom intake? Got a pic of it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

next time i have the hood open ill grab a pic. However as it is currently sitting theres nothing on it anymore. I took it of so I can get at the turbo  i think i have a bigger one laying around that I can stick on it haha. But when its back on Ill get a pic for you all <3


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

This will be what my car looks like when it is done. sorry for poor editing, but im just using photoshop and i am not a renderer








this was the car i used to edit the pic.


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I think this is going to look awesome! I'm excited to see the unedited two-toned finish.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

so many light bars


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

kfr291 said:


> so many light bars


Is that a problem?  I'm a ******* tuner lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

ProjectRedLine said:


> Hope you enjoy. So far its all just looks, but I am slowly getting more and more into it.
> Hids, Tinted marker and tail lights, blacked out chrome, blacked out inside, and 2 12" DD 1500 series subs hooked into a kicker 1000 watt RMS amp (stable at 1 ohm)
> Red glow inside front (soon to be in rear and trunk and engine compartment.)
> only thing i dont like is the blacked out chrome on the trunk lid, but that will match up nicely soon as im getting a vinal wrap which will make the car from the windows down black (it will follow the line of the headlights around the front of car and raise up to go over the spoiler in the rear when its done) just gotta get me 1800$ to do that haha. Rims are stock for winter time, buying a nice set of sparcos in the spring, and getting Eibach springs pretty soon to make her even lower.
> ...


Where'd ya buy the footwell lighting? And what % are your tints at (the rear windows)?


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Foot lighting is just simple led strips. You can buy them at most places that sell lighting. Mine are each 12" long. The tint % I'm not sure about as it came with the vehicle. I think it's about a 20/30% tint. 

The lights cost about 40$, switch, fuse, and wiring was sitting in my shop. 
Where I live to get the windows tinted costs about 200/400$ depending on where you go and the quality of tint. 


2002 Malibu
2011 Cruze Eco


----------

